# Java Seiten an gucken?



## Gabi (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

so, jetzt hab ich mal ein ganz anderes Problem!
Ich wollte auf einen Chat, der dann bei einem Pop-up Fenster
geschrieben hat, dass meine Java Funktion nicht aktiviert ist!

Ich sah dann im Mozilla nach und siehe da, Java ist aktiviert!
Hmmm .... 

Er möchte dann ein Plugin downloaden, was ich gemacht habe.
*"This page contains information of a type (application/x-java-vm)
that can only be viewed with the appropriate Plug-in.

Click OK to download Pugin."*

Es geht dann ein Fenster auf in dem es 3 Auswahlen gibt:
*Java 2 Windows for International Users
Java 2 Windows Plug-in
Java 2 Linux Plug-in*

Ich hab natürlich das 3. geklickt und "instalieren --> OK" 
Wenn dann alles fertig war (ca. 7mb) hab ich mozilla neu
gestartet und die Seite neu besucht. Da wollte er aber das
selbe wieder Also scheinbar hab ich Java nicht aktiviert obwohl
es laut Mozilla aktiviert ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2003)

Debian?
Redhat?
Suse?
Versionen?


----------



## Gabi (7. Dezember 2003)

SuSE 9.0


----------



## Sway (7. Dezember 2003)

ich weiss nicht wie das bei Suse ist, aber Java kann man sich "eigendlich" ganz einfach nachinstallieren... ich glaub das nennt sich "backdown" oder so. Schau doch mal bei sun auf der Seite nach, bzw. als erstes bei google


p.s. 
schau mal hier rein
http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=2271


----------



## Gabi (12. Dezember 2003)

Also irgendwie funktioniert das nicht! *heul*


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Anleitungen angetan. Aber bei meinem Fedora Linux (Redhat) hatte ich das Problem, das meine Plugins in einem falschen Pluginordner angelegt wurden. Nach dem Umkopieren lief dann alles.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich verbesser mal Sway: Blackdown - JDK.

Aber wenn ich mich nicht ihre kann man auch die VM von Sun kostenlos
runterladen:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html

Wenn man dort den SDK bei "Download J2SE v 1.4.2_03" zieht und installiert,
dürfte das doch gehen, also hat es zumindest bei mir 

Thorsten


----------

